# Anyone from USA?



## MAOR

all sorted


----------



## soondg

Pennsylvania, Bristol, Pennsylvania to be exact.

In the greater Philadelphia region, approximately 20 minutes north of the city.


----------



## LostHighway

Midcoast Maine between Bath and Belfast.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

South East WI, hour south of Milwaukee, hour north of Chicago.


----------

